# Time off after egg collection



## baloubear (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi girls
I am after a bit of advice.
I am due to start first IVF cycle 1/6/11. 
I am trying to plan (as far as possible) to minimise the disruption to work.
How long did you take off work after EC and also after ET.
After EC did you go back to work the next day and if so how did you manage not knowing when ET was to be. What did you tell work?
Afetr ET did you go straight back to work. If nor how long did you take off. Did anyone take the whole 2 weeks off?
Thanks for any advice.
BB xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

My literature from the Wessex, suggests that you take the day off after EC, saying that you could feel sick and have tummy ache.  Also they say that you shouldn't drive for 24 hours, so if you have to drive to work then that's out.

I have been very honest with work and told them I may ring up at any time during my treatment and say that I wouldn't be in - they have been great and very understanding.


----------



## jen80737369 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, i really think it depends on your job and also how many eggs and folicles you get.
I would take more than one day off after EC, it can be a little painful and you may be tired. With ET i was fine afterwards. This is my 2nd ICSI and im a full time mum so i dont work this time round with my first ICSI i took the time time off. 
If you can then play by ear and see how you feel, hope this helps x x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, i took 2 weeks off after collection and im so glad i did, i was really quite uncomfortable for about 5 days after and due to being quite swollen there is no way i would have fit in my uniform anyway!

good luck with your treatment

nic


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

HI. I took a week off last tx with EC being on a Monday and ET on a Thursday the same week. Glad I did x


----------



## baloubear (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi girls,
Thank you for your replies.
I guess the general consensus is to take at least a few days off after EC and ET.
How long did it take for the discomfort to settle. Is that from the EC itself or from the stimulation drugs, or a combination of both?
Its good to have people to ask who have actually been through this.
BB xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I felt really rough after EC and had 2 days off work and then it was the weekend.  After ET on a Saturday I went shopping and then back to work on the Monday.  I got a BFP and now have a son.

Some women take the 2ww off.  I couldn't have done this, as the symptom spotting and clock watching would have driven me crazy.  It is well proven that laying in bed or on the sofa for 2 weeks or going back to work will not change the outcome.  One woman from Holland even had her usual flying lesson and still got her BFP.

Good luck.
x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, i found that for me it was following the egg collection and the actual procedure that was most uncomfortable, i bought a wheat bag and it became my best friend for those few days after ec, i do however know that some girls on here went to work the day after ec and felt fine but everyone is very different

Nic


----------

